# paranormal activity while lisening to music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay here the thing dont think im some supersticieous dude , that see satanic music in everything...
But a paranormal event occur while lisening to an american doom band name Warhorse.

Musically speaking, the band was top notch, sabbathian musicianship(black sabbath) and middle eastern melody blend in perfectly, botton line good musician and everything.

But eventually after lisening to this record whit a friend we were in the mid 20 we started seen crap...
a coffe cup that spin on it self slowly, than the light flicker very fast(we check the fuse later on no problem), than we felt a presence in the room well kinda, the temperature was unbarable hot for a moment.

So i look at my Buddy i said heey dude there seem to be something in the room(like a demon), it felt like there was a lion in the room.The very next day, i was like wooooo!! im selling this record i was terrified by the record , but did not hate the record like i said , but would not recommended it.

*So im asking you guys did sutch event ever occur to you, while lisening to any music not just some doom band*.You will probably think im making this up, unfortunetly i'm not.

I dont understand it i had lisen to a lot of doom genra band but there music never produced sutch happening.I hope people wont say im crazy because i had a witness to this event.

Im dead serieous i did not make this up i swear to god


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

How many brownies did you eat before this happened?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I've often noticed the spinning coffee cup thing. If the cup is sitting on a small amount of spilled coffee it can sometimes move around quite freely. I'm not sure why, perhaps it hydroplanes?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

GreenMamba no funny brownies were eaten ,trust me and i dont suffer from mental illness that indulce hallucinations (schizoprenia).


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> GreenMamba no funny brownies were eaten ,trust me and i dont suffer from mental illness that indulce hallucinations (schizoprenia).


It's a misconception that only the mentally ill suffer from hallucinations. In fact almost everybody does at some point in their lives.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

ahammel said:


> It's a misconception that only the mentally ill suffer from hallucinations. In fact almost everybody does at some point in their lives.


Maybe almost everybody is mentally ill?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Dim7 said:


> Maybe almost everybody is mentally ill?


Or eating funny brownies.

But I doubt there is any paranormal activity going on.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ahammel said:


> It's a misconception that only the mentally ill suffer from hallucinations. In fact almost everybody does at some point in their lives.


This can happen when you are either very concentrated upon something, or in a near opposite open state. Either can induce something near to or an actual alpha state where the unconscious is actively 'letting you see and hear' what is going on there simultaneously with whatever the conscious is aware of or busy with. At that point in that state, hearing voices, seeing things as vivid and real as if they were actually there is all par for the course.

This type of episode is relatively rare. Some people never experience one; others do. Even a minor episode can have people thinking they are going mad. If they are frequent enough or begin to be in the way, then that should be looked into, of course -- it can be damnably inconvenient if you are driving a car, operating machinery, etc.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

The closest I ever came to such an experience was while listening to Penderecki's Devils of Loudon. Fantastic opera, but there were parts of it that really gave the the creeps, and I could not continue listening to it.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Bruce said:


> The closest I ever came to such an experience was while listening to Penderecki's Devils of Loudon. Fantastic opera, but there were parts of it that really gave the the creeps, and I could not continue listening to it.


That sounds most interesting. Now you've made me want to listen!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never had anything happen while listening to music outside of feelings of momentary bliss. However, when we were teenagers me, my brother, and some friends played with a Ouija board several times. One day we decided to ask it who was moving the board and it spelled out S-A-T-A-N! To this day I do not understand the phenomenon of the board and why it moves and spells things out, but what I do know is that it does move, and not by the persons using it. We took the board and burned it in a fire and terrifying screams came from the fire. I've never played with one since and never will.

Kevin


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Kevin Pearson said:


> To this day I do not understand the phenomenon of the board and why it moves and spells things out, but what I do know is that it does move, and not by the persons using it.


It's totally the persons using it.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Kevin Pearson said:


> I've never had anything happen while listening to music outside of feelings of momentary bliss. However, when we were teenagers me, my brother, and some friends played with a Ouija board several times. One day we decided to ask it who was moving the board and it spelled out S-A-T-A-N! To this day I do not understand the phenomenon of the board and why it moves and spells things out, but what I do know is that it does move, and not by the persons using it. We took the board and burned it in a fire and terrifying screams came from the fire. I've never played with one since and never will.
> 
> Kevin


I expect that you were the victim of a joke by your brother and friends. As ahammel said, the planchette is moved entirely by those participating in the "séance", so it is likely that they were deliberately spelling out words to scare you.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I expect that you were the victim of a joke by your brother and friends. As ahammel said, the planchette is moved entirely by those participating in the "séance", so it is likely that they were deliberately spelling out words to scare you.


No, that's not what I meant at all. I expect that they unconsciously moved the planchette to spell "Satan" because that's the answer they were expecting.

When I was in university, some dorm mates were playing with an ouiji board. I was skeptical, and I asked them to consult the spirit world to ask what my father's name was, and if he was at peace. As the letters moved to J-A-M-E-S, my eyes got wider and wider. My friends swore blue that the planchette moved by itself to produce the answer!

I was messing with them. My father's name is Ken and he's alive and well.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

ahammel said:


> No, that's not what I meant at all. I expect that they unconsciously moved the planchette to spell "Satan" because that's the answer they were expecting.
> 
> When I was in university, some dorm mates were playing with an ouiji board. I was skeptical, and I asked them to consult the spirit world to ask what my father's name was, and if he was at peace. As the letters moved to J-A-M-E-S, my eyes got wider and wider. My friends swore blue that the planchette moved by itself to produce the answer!
> 
> I was messing with them. My father's name is Ken and he's alive and well.


Sorry, I don't think I wrote that quite right.
What I meant was that the board is demonstrably not controlled by spirits, and people don't even realise that they're moving it. It follows then that someone could manipulate the planchette to spell out anything they choose.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah, yeah. Demons, satanism and heavy metal. That's getting pretty old.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Bruce View Post
> 
> The closest I ever came to such an experience was while listening to Penderecki's Devils of Loudon. Fantastic opera, but there were parts of it that really gave the the creeps, and I could not continue listening to it.
> 
> That sounds most interesting. Now you've made me want to listen!


It's really a fascinating composition. I heard it on the original Lp issued quite a few years ago--back in the 1970s, I believe, on the Philips label. It was available for a short time on CD, and I think a DVD can be had.

It's based on the book of the same title by Aldous Huxley, which is a really good read.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've never experienced anything paranormal while listening to music unless you consider someone who died 150 year ago giving me pleasure a paranormal experience. 

I have however had at least two paranormal experiences. In general I attribute them to my brain's perception and believe most of these experiences come from within us somehow. That doesn't make them any less wondrous or mysterious. As an illustrator, I know how to make you see things that aren't really there -- lines and colors that exist only in your brain . This is partly due to the brain trying to fill in details quickly because we only perceive a very small area of focus when we look at something. We fill in what we expect to see.

Of course none of this explains the book I and a friend saw fly off a shelf in my dorm at college. That wasn't my brain filling in details.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sadly enough never but I kinda wanna have the ghost of Mahler appear to me while I listen to his Seventh or Eighth Symphony .


----------

